# Meguiars Ultimate vs Ceramic, Battle of the Retail Spray QDs and Waxes!!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I'm still bored, unemployed, and have a car that doesn't move, so I'm moving on to another test! This time, I'm comparing the Retail Spray Waxes and Quik* Detailers from Meguiars, showing whether or not the new Hybrid Ceramic Line is worth the extra outlay over the older Ultimate Line. The products in the test are below.
*Megs spells it without the C, don't ask me why.

Meguairs Hybrid Ceramic Detailer.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Meguairs Hybrid Ceramic Wax.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

The preparation for the test was the same as the others, ONR wash, Polish using Hyper Polish (by machine this time) and a IPA wipe down before tape was laid down and products applied. The hood has been split into 6 sections, 3 per side, with a large one on top and 2 smaller ones on the bottle. The top is the QD on it's own, and the bottom is both the Waxes on their own, and with the QD on top. I accidentally put the Hybrid Ceramic detailer above the Ultimate Wax/Wax+QD section, so I'll make sure to point that out before we get going on the test as it will get confusing when the performances differentiate irregularly.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

I applied the base QD and Wax sections this morning, and the QD top ups will be applied the following day. After another 24 hours minimum, the wash test (10 washes using regular gentle shampoo, and then 10:1 Super Clean) will be performed. I am going to try live narration on that one so I can be more timely with the commentary.

Stay tuned for Beading photos and the wash test video in the coming days.

Edit! Video is uploaded so I'll be posting that below. I didn't take beading photos as I feel the video more than covers that for this test. As you can see in the footage, the Hybric Ceramic line realy pulls ahead of the ultimate line, while still offering the same ease of use. They do cost a bit more, but you get much more product, and the product performs at a higher level. Overall If I had to recommend one lineup to cover wax, detailing, and wax as you dry, the Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic line would be it. They're easy to use, relatively affordable, and perform very well. The bonus is that meguiars is super easy to get your hands on for the most part, especially if you happen to live in the US.






Thanks for reading, I'm heading back to work on the 30th now, so I'll instead start using my car for long term testing as well as chemical testing.


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

I’ve tried Ultimate Fast Finish and it was super easy to apply. I just recently found out that Meguiars says that it will stain trim however I didn’t have an issue. My only issue with the product is that it gave me breathing issues after using it. There seem to be pretty volatile ingredients in it, so I always need to wear mask when I use it.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Very interesting in-house battle this! Keep up the good work Sheep.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll soon be running out of Megs ultimate QD so I'll be keeping my eye on this one.

Thanks Sheep, your tests are really informative in conditions that most of us can understand and appreciate.

Looking forward to seeing how this pans out. :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Video is uploading as we speak/type. Hopefully get it done soon during the nap.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Video is up!


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

nice but im replacing my megs stuff with sonax and scholls stuff, they have less marketing faff and no overlap

Scholls do sw10, sw 20, sw30 , s40 and NEO in a spray, ive just bought some liquiw glaze wax W6 which im excited to use
Sonax have BSD, profiline spray and seal, High speed wax, protect and shine and Polymer netshield.

BSD we all know and love but the others are less gloopy and more versatile

Sonax and scholls known for their compounds also have an underrated line of wax fluids, ceramic and pastes too


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

NorthantsPete said:


> nice but im replacing my megs stuff with sonax and scholls stuff, they have less marketing faff and no overlap
> 
> Scholls do sw10, sw 20, sw30 , s40 and NEO in a spray, ive just bought some liquiw glaze wax W6 which im excited to use
> Sonax have BSD, profiline spray and seal, High speed wax, protect and shine and Polymer netshield.
> ...


Which megs stuff? I personally would take hybrid ceramic Detailer for BSD, it's easier to use, better trigger, slicker, and beads really well (not quite as well but it's slicker). Meguiars polishes are much simpler than scholls, you have the retail line of ultimate polish and compound, and then m105/110 and m205/210. You really don't need to concern yourself with any of the other products, and they're also priced much more reasonably than the Sonax and scholl polishes.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Sheep said:


> Which megs stuff? I personally would take hybrid ceramic Detailer for BSD, it's easier to use, better trigger, slicker, and beads really well (not quite as well but it's slicker). Meguiars polishes are much simpler than scholls, you have the retail line of ultimate polish and compound, and then m105/110 and m205/210. You really don't need to concern yourself with any of the other products, and they're also priced much more reasonably than the Sonax and scholl polishes.


Thats exatly it, 105 and 205 im moving on from, you can use Scholls s20 black and it does both steps in one, will do 1500 sanding marks all day, just change the pad depending on the defect. Save time.

you can work sonax and scholls for ages, theyre so oily, the 105 dries up quick, cuts too hard too soon and creates white dust.

Their ultimate range is a joke - the wax isnt that good, the wash is terrible, the polish is just a glaze, you feel youre being conned. Their ultimate quik wax will be replaced with the scholls detailer sprays, or the sonax ones... the waxes i only got on with NXT, but its getting pricey for what it is, scholls do a W6 glaze wax which is much better for a daily driver between polishes. Not tried sonax waxes yet but sure will.

Money, i dont care, I dont do it for money anyway so no customers or prices to worry about. The scholls is actually really well priced, megs are the highest prices for what you get. Sonax stuff is underrated as the bottles look dated.

The megs NXT shampoo however i will be sticking with unless sonax can beat it, as it is the best ive ever tried, so slick and no wax added to mess my detailing up. Get the big bottle and it lasts you all year. Smells great, the missus who doesnt detail gets on with it, thats saying a lot!

Things move one, Scholls especially are doing things megs can only dream about, their glass gels and wheels stuff is next level.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

NorthantsPete said:


> Thats exatly it, 105 and 205 im moving on from, you can use Scholls s20 black and it does both steps in one, will do 1500 sanding marks all day, just change the pad depending on the defect. Save time.
> 
> you can work sonax and scholls for ages, theyre so oily, the 105 dries up quick, cuts too hard too soon and creates white dust.
> 
> ...


I haven't used the ultimate wax, but m110 is much better than m105, and m205/210 are probably the nicest polishes I've used. Ultimate polish and compound are VERY retail friendly products, ease of use is the number one concern on the list, but with the right pad UP can still clean up, and UC is probably the most versatile polish I've ever used, which would compete with rhe S20.

Your post reads like it's loaded with bias or fanboyism, I understand that megs stuff is really pricey outside of North America, but so is Sonax and scholls. A 1 liter of Sonax perfect finish is $100 CAD here, where as 1 liter of m205/210 is ~$55. No way Sonax is twice as good.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Sheep said:


> Your post reads like it's loaded with bias or fanboyism, I understand that megs stuff is really pricey outside of North America, but so is Sonax and scholls. A 1 liter of Sonax perfect finish is $100 CAD here, where as 1 liter of m205/210 is ~$55. No way Sonax is twice as good.


Understand what you say, but no, just seen the light my garage is full of megs stuff, we have their main hq in the uk just a few miles from me

@Just a bit bored of sub standard wishy washy answers on their forum... they have a place but you dont know exactly where you stand with them


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheep said:


> I haven't used the ultimate wax, but m110 is much better than m105, and m205/210 are probably the nicest polishes I've used. Ultimate polish and compound are VERY retail friendly products, ease of use is the number one concern on the list, but with the right pad UP can still clean up, and UC is probably the most versatile polish I've ever used, which would compete with rhe S20.
> 
> Your post reads like it's loaded with bias or fanboyism, I understand that megs stuff is really pricey outside of North America, but so is Sonax and scholls. A 1 liter of Sonax perfect finish is $100 CAD here, where as 1 liter of m205/210 is ~$55. No way Sonax is twice as good.


I agree with you Sheep. Someone just seems to have found a new flavour of the month, and sounds a bit green.


----------

